# Dosing Thuja...



## junebug (Apr 13, 2008)

My soon-to-be 12 week old kittens will be getting vaccinated in a few days. I have heard before of using Thuja with dogs, and I think it is okay to use on cats too...but I don't know how much to give?

Anyone here know? TIA!


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

here is what I got off the internet. It says its also for cats too so heres the dosage information..



> Dosage Instructions:
> For healthy animals: Give 3-6 pellets/3-6 drops by mouth within 2 hours of vaccination, repeat every 12 hours, giving a total of 3 doses.
> For chronic conditions and if more than 2 hours have passed after vaccination is adminstered: Give 3-6 pellets/3-6 drops by mouth one time.
> 
> In chronic cases where symptoms do not improve in 2 to 4 weeks, please consult your veterinarian


Edited to add link  

http://www.onlynaturalpet.com/products/Newton-Homeopathics-Thuja/161016.aspx


----------



## junebug (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Very interesting. My kitten reacted to his second kitten FVRCP vaccine, spiked a high fever, sore, fatigued, etc. He's due for his first year booster next week. I think I will invest in some of this. Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## junebug (Apr 13, 2008)

I hope it helps.


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

I had not heard of this remedy.

Something that did concern me about the drops, though:

Ingredients:
Drops: Thuja occidentalis 30c, Alcohol 20%
Pellets: Thuja occidentalis 30c

With the alcohol content, I think I'd stay away from the drops for the cats.

Any thoughts?


----------

